# 63 impala steering column loose



## thefebs

On the steering wheel column after it comes out of the fire wall there is a cup underneath the steering gear jacket, I think it has u-joint assembly. From the cup to the steering wheel its loose but from the cup down its solid, it doesnt move. Its the piece right above the intermediate shaft assembly. Does anybody know what that piece is and does anyone know where I can order it? Thank you.


----------



## pink63impala

can u show a pic? does your sterring wheel pull in and out or up and down movement? up and down there is 2 bushings/bearings. in and out the spring and shaft can be adjusted and tightened up


----------



## Mr Solorio

pink63impala said:


> can u show a pic? does your sterring wheel pull in and out or up and down movement? up and down there is 2 bushings/bearings. in and out the spring and shaft can be adjusted and tightened up


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dcairns

You talking about the steering coupler?


----------



## thefebs

dcairns said:


> You talking about the steering coupler?


ya thats the one the top part of the column moves the bottom doesnt its in that piece thats loose do you know whats in side and whats it called and where can i order it thanks it has play moves left and right:thumbsup:


----------



## pink63impala

I believe inside that there's .2 or 4 lil square blocks of metal that Fit in there


----------



## dcairns

Right, there are two metal blocks that fit on pins coming out of the shaft (the shaft from the firewall). The blocks fit in the wide slots stamped into the cup. If those blocks are missing or worn, you get lots of play. As far as I know, this coupler is not reproduced, so if your's is trashed, you will have to get a junkyard piece. They do reproduce the rubber seal, though. In any event, it is worth taking apart and giving it some fresh grease. These are one of those parts that never seem to get any service, and the grease petrifies after a few decades.


----------



## thefebs

ok thanks guys have to buy the whole part then :thumbsup:


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE

Not sure if you guys are talking about the steering wheel coupler? mine broke off completely once it was my first near death experience with my 63 lol... i found a brand new one near my house at this one shop i replaced it with i could probably try to find you one and do a direct sale trough paypal? lmk


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

what kind of store you get this part at ?
I needs one asap :happysad:


----------



## thefebs

dcairns said:


> You talking about the steering coupler?


 does any body know were i can get one thanks


----------



## ss63panic

you might have probs in the steering box too. its worth checking it out whlie your already there.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Old thread i know, but couldnt seem to find a better one to ask for advice.
So, my socio from Unity here in italy has a 64, last saturday drove to a show about 50miles from his place and told me he couldnt get past 30mph or the steering wheel would start a death shake of the twisted wrist kind 
His aligmnet is ok, rims are new-ish (not bent) so my intuition lends toward a loose steering component of some kind or the column coupler, althou im not even remotley familiar with those cars and he seems to be a little clueless on the problem even thou hes a mechanically inclined guy. 
Told him to check for a loose A arm as it happened to me before and caused an ILL vibration after 20 than seemed like a self destruct function...but apparently all is good in that dept.

Any input appreciated. Also whatever details you need to help just say and i'll see to answer them.
And thanx.


----------

